

Large Scale Study – SSD Failures [pdf] - SQL2219
http://users.ece.cmu.edu/~omutlu/pub/flash-memory-failures-in-the-field-at-facebook_sigmetrics15.pdf

======
SQL2219
Here is a link to the easy to read article.

[http://www.zdnet.com/article/facebooks-ssd-
experience/](http://www.zdnet.com/article/facebooks-ssd-experience/)

